# Chi



## Tyler1 (Mar 27, 2009)

When we use a serious of exc. to stir chi is the body and the sub conc. the best director.  I got a bit nervous the other day when I started thinking that directing it by my mind could be the wrong way to approach the practice.

I better add this in and feel free to give me more insight.  I just finished reading the "Root of Qigong, and concluded we aren't in control of it at all.  

I'd call chi right now a strong magentic force we can stir be following the patterns.  Not to try grasp it, but let it work and let it settle.

I have a movement that I do can casue headache, or a strong sense of lightness at the top of my head when my hands circle above my head.  Or to create opposing magnets in my palms, that I can shift when I try.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 28, 2009)

> When we use a serious of exc. to stir chi is the body and the sub conc. the best director. I got a bit nervous the other day when I started thinking that directing it by my mind could be the wrong way to approach the practice.


 What is Exc? The best director? 
I am unsure what you mean by directing it to your mind. 


> I better add this in and feel free to give me more insight. I just finished reading the "Root of Qigong, and concluded we aren't in control of it at all.


 
You can control your breath,your movement,contractions,thoughts,emotions all this is in fact controling Qi in the sense that a physiological,and even pychological reponse occurs.



> I'd call chi right now a strong magentic force we can stir be following the patterns. Not to try grasp it, but let it work and let it settle.


 I would say Qi is just energy be that eletromagnetic,heat,gas exchange what ever. If we use Qi as meaning just energy when we put another word with it such as Earth's energy meaning Geothermal does it make sense.



> I have a movement that I do can casue headache, or a strong sense of lightness at the top of my head when my hands circle above my head. Or to create opposing magnets in my palms, that I can shift when I try.


 I have no idea what you are doing obviously something is incorrect. I think you should either A. Find a qualified teacher or B. Reread the book and look at the chapter dealing with Qi stagnation it talks about things causing Headaches.


----------



## mograph (Mar 28, 2009)

"Exc." is "exercises".
"Sub conc." is "subconscious".
Somebody is in a hurry. That's a bad sign for a student of Qi. 

Find a qualified teacher. Then you can get face-to-face feedback.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyler1 said:


> I'd call chi right now a strong magentic force we can stir be following the patterns.  Not to try grasp it, but let it work and let it settle.
> 
> I have a movement that I do can casue headache, or a strong sense of lightness at the top of my head when my hands circle above my head.  Or to create opposing magnets in my palms, that I can shift when I try.



You've been taught a legitimate technique that most people on this board will kill for. Most people wait their entire lives for that experience.

But don't get side-tracked into something dangerous. You sound like you're drifting off course a bit. 

The ability you developed in order to feel the etheric qi can also cause you to be open to strange outside influences. 

Now that you've learned to be open and can feel your qi, you actually need to learn how to "close down" and avoid negative influences. It's the opposite of the opening process. You don't want to be open all the time.

For example, you say that you can't control qi, but you can control your ability to _perceive_ it. You MUST develop that ability. You can shift the polarity in the palms, right? Control starts there.

You'll also need to start developing wisdom mind in order to discern positive from negative influences. This is very important! 

Real qigong is very powerful and has dangers associated with training it. Be very cautious and protect yourself. Good luck.


----------



## redantstyle (Apr 5, 2009)

> You've been taught a legitimate technique that most people on this board will kill for. Most people wait their entire lives for that experience.


 
what?


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 5, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> what?



I can tell from what the original poster is saying that he's been taught something. I was taught it too. People that haven't learned it won't catch it.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 8, 2009)

Are those crickets I hear chirping in the background?


----------



## redantstyle (Apr 8, 2009)

I can make myself feel all kind of ways.


----------

